# Cherries are tough little buggers



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

I always treated my cherries like they were delicate. I drip acclimated them and slowly introduced them to my tanks over the period of a few hours. Recently I had to tear down a 6 gallon tank and move the shrimp to a temporary 10 gal. At one point in my trapping/netting I had to leave quickly and just dumped a dozen of them into my 10 gal tank. They did fine. Then I started experimenting with acclimating quicker. Now I have had success with netting and dropping them directly into the 10 gallon without any casualties. 

On to my recent experience... There were a couple of cherries that I missed and didn't net out of the 6 gallon. It sat overnight with no heat, no circulation, and only a half inch of water. In the morning I dumped some aqua soil into the tank, filled it up with cold tap water, and a few minutes later baby cherries started crawling up from the substrate. I was shocked. I netted them, dropped them into the 10 gallon and they are fine.

In my experience, as long as the water parameters are similar the shrimp will do fine. Oh yeah, not having large hungry fish in the same tank helps too!


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Cherries are tough little bastards*

I had cherries in with my endlers in a 15h.

After watching the Enlers tearing through the cherries firsthand I yanked all but 3 of the endlers out (the 3 that hid the best in a half inch of water).

I have about 50% more cherries in the tank then I thought now that they are alone in the tank.


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

Update; I just rescued another one.


----------



## fishscale (Jul 25, 2007)

Just imagine how they are shipped! Basically, if the water doesn't freeze, they will be fine.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

I've found adult cherries mixed with my Tanganyikan Cichlids (Neolamprologus Caudopunctatus and Julidochromis Transcriptus) after I missed moving all the cherries from that tank to their own. On another tank, I noticed the heater went bad.. it was about 86 degrees for a week or so... I found more adult cherries in that one too! 

They are tough little guys.. now if only my CRS were like that...


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

I agree with the CRS statement. You really have to want to keep them alive. I takes forever for them to breed. The cherries are like cockroaches by comparison. They multiply like crazy.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've had Cherries along with Tigers, Greens, New Bees, Amanos, and Blues survive over a month with no filtration, light or food when I moved. They stayed about 68 degrees during that time. Seems they are all a little hardier then we give them credit for. 

Conversely, I recently received a shipment of Tigers, Greens, Blue Pearls, and Yellow shrimp with a water temp in the low 50's. The Tigers were the only ones that survived the stress of shipping combined with the low temps. I always thought the Tigers would be the more delicate species but I guess they tolerate the cold a bit better than the Neocaridina species do. 

I have to agree with the CRS statement as well. Until I moved I couldn't keep them alive, let alone get them to breed. Hopefully in the next few weeks (if all goes well) I will have three spawns of CRS


----------



## SongCloud (Aug 30, 2005)

I think this can be said for most of the "stable" Neocaridina species.

I had some algae eating Shrimps (Neocaridina sp.) [*NOTE* not Amano Shrimp] that survived the ½ hour move in a 10 gal with only a ½ inch of water in the bottom, followed by about 2 months in just over 3" of water non heated, non circulated, non fed. (YAY for planted, established tanks with plenty of detritus) 

I had thought I had gotten them all out before the move, but I must have missed two or three. When I filled the tank back up after the 3 months of it just sitting there, I saw them and wondered how they had made it. I now have 13 roaming around in there. (Never put any of the other ones back in, they got moved to other tanks!  )

I still can't believe that they survived and bred in those conditions, but who am I to complain!


----------

